# Tecumseh Repair Manuals



## Guest

I have repair manuals in pdf for tecumseh 3-11hp 4cycle Lhead engines and 4cycle OHV engines at no charge to members.


----------



## tjames3878

*Tecumseh 6.5 OHV*

I need one for a 6.5 OHV.

Thanks


----------



## Guest

I need a valid email address to forward the pdf. Contcact me at [email protected] for the pdf for 6.5OHV


----------



## jeryan

I could use that info for a 17.5 hp Tecumseh. My riding mower is on the fritz...please help. You can email me at [email protected]. Thanks

Joe


----------



## jason835

Can i please get the repair manual for the Tecumseh LEV100? My e-mail address is [email protected]


----------



## Guest

jason835: I will need your engine specs for your particular engine so I can send you pdf manual. (Model-Specification-Serial Numbers).Contact me at [email protected]


----------



## JonathanB

Thanks for the offer! I have a Tecumseh Premier 3.8HP motor that is having a fuel delivery problem. My email is [email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## ranwright

deken said:


> I have repair manuals in pdf for tecumseh 3-11hp 4cycle Lhead engines and 4cycle OHV engines at no charge to members.


Expecting 2nd hurricane. I need manual for 10HP HM100T to get my generator going. Email is [email protected]. Thanks


----------



## 79t/a

i need the 1 for a 5 hp tecumseh not sure bout the model num though it has an adjustable carb with 2 jets 

[email protected]


----------



## Guest

ranwright: email me at [email protected] and I will email the pdf manual for your HM100


----------



## Guest

79t/a: email me at [email protected] and I will email you a pdf for your 5HP


----------



## Stav

*5.0hp Snow King .pdf please*

Engine quits with a backfire when moved into snow. Mechanical Operation of the snowblower is otherwise smooth, it just won't handle any sort of 'load'.
There's a small lever that comes out of the side of the block has a link to the carberator, and can effect the throttle. I think that is the culprit, but I have no idea what it is called or what it's for...
A manual for the 5.0 hp Snow King may be a great help.


----------



## 79t/a

that is the governer i dont think that is the prob as long as it moves properly


----------



## the5hights

*v70*

I could use the manual for the V70 engine. I just bought an old one that needs rehab. I can be reached at [email protected].
Thanks


----------



## tman2586

*Ohh50*

Thanks for the offer. I have a OHH50 spec 68018A (H) that I could use a manual (.pdf) for. I just bought a go-kart for my little boy (and myself  ) and when I give it throttle, it smokes like a mosquito sprayer and blows oil out the muffler. I've been told it's either rings or valves, but I plan on tearing it down and seeing what needs to be replaced. Thanks again for the offer to members, great site.


----------



## White Knight Sr

*White Knight Sr*

I have a Sears lawn mower with a Tecumseh Engine (LV195EA-LEV120), and I would like to get a manual for it, if possible. I can be reached at "[email protected]". 
Thank you,
 White Knight Sr


----------



## Guest

If members are requesting pdf manuals for tecumseh engines I need the Model-Type-Specifications to forward these. These are free to members. Email the information to [email protected] and let me know your specs.


----------



## melhull

I have a tecumsah 6.75 hp 4-cycle that I am installing a new crank in. I need to be able to re-time it correctly and hoped you might be able to help me.

mel @ [email protected]


----------



## nanod

I have a Tecumseh OHV13
spec: 203201A

Thank you very much if you can help and find me a manual!!!

-Bernie


----------



## Daarkcloud

I have sent email for Tecumseh TVS120. Thanks for this great offer.


----------



## Daarkcloud

I received the manual today. Just what I needed. Thanks again.


----------



## White Knight Sr

Would anyone have a "Repair Manual" for a Briggs and Stratton 2-Cylinder, Model # 42A707; Type # 1237 - 01. I want to overhaul this engine, and the manual would be very helpful. Thank you. 

White Knight Sr.
[email protected]


----------



## redfish

*Tecumseh manual*

Deken

i need a manual for a Tecumseh HM 100 159287P engine. it is on a chipper. the carb was removed and we are trying to get it fixed so we can start cleanup (again) after Jeannie passes by. Francis about did us in. 

Appreciate your help.

Redfish
[email protected]


----------



## Salty Dog

Deken, I sent you an email. Thanks in advance.


----------



## popellis

I could use the ones for a H60753618 and a H50. Thanks for the offer

Mark


----------



## Hessian

*Tecumseh manual*

Good day Deken, 
I have sent you an email request for a Tecumseh manual. Thank you for providing such a great service. Take care out there....

The engine is a VLV65-502502A
The manual number for the hard copy would be #695578

Thanks again, 

Craig Flick
[email protected]


----------



## cjsieben

*H60*

I need a manual for tecumseh h60 75389j plz/thks [email protected]

The piston rod snapped, so i'm looking at rebuilding it for a John Deere 624 rototiller. Info on alternative motors or replacement part locations would also be appreciated


----------



## Rodney

*I need a repair manual for 10hp Snow King*



deken said:


> I have repair manuals in pdf for tecumseh 3-11hp 4cycle Lhead engines and 4cycle OHV engines at no charge to members.



My e-Mail is [email protected] I would like the pfd for a 10hp Snoaw King Please.

Thank You Rodney Clark Anchorage Alaska It Snowed Sept 24th.


----------



## SloppyGoat

*Repair manual for 6.0 Tecumseh*

I could use one of these! I just got my kids a go kart. The motor runs good but could use some tweaking.

Thanks


----------



## 79t/a

i need 1 for a h60 my email is [email protected]


----------



## tyort

*Techumseh Hs50-6074c engine specs*

I am repairing a Toro snowblower engine and require the torq specifications for the cylinder head bolts. Any help you can send my way would be appreciated


----------



## MikeJ

*nd manual for HSSK50*

If you have it, I need a manual for a HSSK50 (now known as LH195SA) 5.0 hp. I'd appreciate it a TON. Hehe, I suppose I could buy one for $9 but I'd have to WAIT for it to get mailed and I really want to fix my engine NOW 

I can be emailed thru this account or I'll PM you my addy.


----------



## chevman

*ovxl 120 repair manual*

I am looking for the repair manual for a Tecumseh 12 hp Overhead valve OVxL-120 202008. Would you happen to have that one? If you do and don't mind e-mailing it to me My E-mail address is [email protected] .

Thanks
Todd


----------



## zerokool

wouldnt mind having the 3-11 hp Lhead manual. my email is [email protected]

zero


----------



## verkaylak

*help*



deken said:


> I have repair manuals in pdf for tecumseh 3-11hp 4cycle Lhead engines and 4cycle OHV engines at no charge to members.



Hi. Would like to know if you have a manual for h60-75390k Ser. 5339d.
Thank you. 


Verkaylak


----------



## mlaemers

Could you please forward a pdf of a Tecumseh HM100 service manual? I would appreciate it very much. Email is: 

[email protected]


----------



## RichardL

Hi Deken,
I have sent you a request for a manual for a Craftsman Techumseh 8hp Lhead engine through your email address.
Thanks for your help.
RichardL


----------



## MrBreakIt

*PDF Manual*

Hi Does anyone have the pdf repair manual for a Tecumseh TVS120-66021C 6HP engine? I would greatly appreciate it. All i need is the torque specification for the head.

Thanks.


----------



## LIGHTNING117

I am in need of a repair and /or overhaul manual for a tecumseh snow king 12 horse overhead valve engine. If anyone has one or a copy online he/she can send it to [email protected]. Thanks.


----------



## calroy

I need a repair manuals for tecumseh 3 hp 4 cycle engines. Anybody know how where I can get one?


----------



## roperdude91

vertical shaft 8hp l head engine
need manual, its on a old craftsman rear engine riding mower


----------



## cold start

Your local library should have what your looking for.
It's free also


----------



## akaheisman

*Tecumseh Carburetor Troubleshooting manual in pdf?*

Hello everyone - short time member, first time poster. :wave: 
Does anyone have a pdf of the Tecumseh Carburetor Troubleshooting manual? If so, please email me: [email protected] 
I have a OHSK80, Spec. No. 221201A, DOM 8307 that I am in the process of cleaning and/or rebuilding the carburetor. Thanks!


----------



## Adam F

anyone have manuals for a 2 cycle 3hp Tecumseh Ah600 motor? email is [email protected] thanks!


----------



## charliebob

*manual*



deken said:


> I have repair manuals in pdf for tecumseh 3-11hp 4cycle Lhead engines and 4cycle OHV engines at no charge to members.


Hi there, I'd like to take you up on your offer. I have an 8hp L head Tecunseh engine on my snowblower and it's experiencing carburetor problems. Your manual will be of great help. Please e-mail me at [email protected] or [email protected]. Thanks, Pat


----------



## mikemerritt

Here is a link to for pdf for 3-11 hp l heads http://www.cpdonline.com/692509.pdf


Mike


----------



## Gordo

*1987 10hp for mastercraft snowthrower*



deken said:


> I have repair manuals in pdf for tecumseh 3-11hp 4cycle Lhead engines and 4cycle OHV engines at no charge to members.


Would like the manual,having carburator problems?If you would like to hear my problem contact me.Gordo


----------



## jmerhar

*I need torque specs for a Tecumseh H50.*

I need torque specs for a Tecumseh H50. Do you have this information to share? :wave:


----------



## james lewis

deken said:


> I have repair manuals in pdf for tecumseh 3-11hp 4cycle Lhead engines and 4cycle OHV engines at no charge to members.


 help ,tucumseh motor on 4c motor just died


----------



## roperdude91

deken, i never got my manual


----------



## bugman

deken hasn't been on for a long time.


----------



## Bill0058

deken said:


> I have repair manuals in pdf for tecumseh 3-11hp 4cycle Lhead engines and 4cycle OHV engines at no charge to members.


How do I obtain a copy of the manual? :hat:


----------



## nickb4

*h70 and h50*

i have a h70 and an h50 if you can send to [email protected] that would be great. Thanks.


----------



## Pepper

*manual for tecumseh 6.5 OVH*

Hi I need a manual for the tecumseh 6.5 OVH like the one installed on go carts
Thanks Pepper my email addy is: [email protected]


----------



## bugman

like i said deken hasn't been on a long time so he might not have it for you.


----------



## roadking

*Snow coming*



deken said:


> I have repair manuals in pdf for tecumseh 3-11hp 4cycle Lhead engines and 4cycle OHV engines at no charge to members.


Hi Deken,
Need help fast snow is getting deep. I desperately need a repair manual for a Tecumseh HSSK50. Please email to [email protected].
Thanks, appreciate it very much.
Bob


----------



## Yukonhawk

Hi Deken...I was wondering if you had the Carb repair manual # 695907 in your library? I have to rebuild the carb as my Snapper snowthrower is bucking and back firing. I took the carb apart and cleaned it. Worked great for about 2 snow falls then went right back to back firing. The carb is attached to an HMSK80 engine. If you need more info I can provide it to you when I get home from work. :wave: It's about 9 years old. If you have it please send to my email account at [email protected]. Thanks in advance.


----------



## maverickfe

*6hp*

Hi deken 

I have a Tecumseh 6hp snowblower and having trouble with so if you have a manual for this motor it would be great and thanks. Motor number is H60-75376M,My email address is [email protected]. 
And thanks again
Scott


----------



## kevin H

I have a older 8 hp tecumseh HM80-155711 that is not running right and could use all the help i can get could you please send me a copy of a manual 
my e mail is [email protected]
thank you
Kevin H


----------



## Mercer7

Hey. Newbie here. Looking for repair manual (.pdf) for Tecumseh engine. Would someone hook me up for Tecumseh Engine Model #HMSK90-156542f. Thanks. 

[email protected]


----------



## wleung313

Hi I need a manual for a HMSK100 engine you can contact me at 
thanks


----------



## bugman

look in the helpful links, like i state deken has not been on for a very long time. just check his profile, it states when the last time he was on.


----------



## gaddy

*Tecumseh 3.5 - TVS90*

I need timing and other instructions for the TVS90 -3.5HP engine.
My email is [email protected] - Thanks


----------



## bugman

should have a tiny dimple on the cam and a arrow on the crank i beleive


----------



## aircraftmech

deken said:


> I have repair manuals in pdf for tecumseh 3-11hp 4cycle Lhead engines and 4cycle OHV engines at no charge to members.


Hi,
I would like download a manual on an HM100 engine. Do you have a manual that is specific to this engine?
Thanks,
Brian


----------



## rawadkins

*Tecumseh 5.0 manual*

Hi Delkan,

I need a manual for Tecumseh 5.0 HP.
The serial number is H50-65484N Ser 40180.
Thanks

Aaron

email: [email protected]


----------



## bdunegan

dont know the exact numbers, but it is 8hp vert shaft with points setup. need help with electrical. if you have manual, e-mail is [email protected].


----------



## station325

new member Stn 325 I have a 1971 Toro 7 hp tecumseh motor on a toro riding mower. I have a spare motor a 15 cubic inch Craftsman which is a 7hp tecumseh too. It is a vertical shaft . I could use a repair manual to rebuild it. My email is [email protected] or you can reply to [email protected] Any help would be appreciated


----------



## shakeyjake

Do you have one for a Tecumseh Enduro XL/C 15.0


----------



## shakeyjake

Youll need this address if you have one [email protected] Thanks


----------



## moxley124

Will you also send the HM100 repair manual to [email protected]? thanks


----------



## mljd7

I would love one, I have a 6 HP, what other info do you need?


----------



## mljd7

forgot to give you my e-mail, I have a 6 hp tecumseh (sears lawnmower) and am interested in a manual. 
[email protected]


----------



## clefors

I need a repair manual for tacumseh model: ohh50 [email protected]
Thank You


----------



## cpweibel

*Need manual for Tecomseh TVS90 engine*

I have a Tecomseh Lawnmower. Model TVS90 and 3.8 hp.
CPW




deken said:


> I have repair manuals in pdf for tecumseh 3-11hp 4cycle Lhead engines and 4cycle OHV engines at no charge to members.


----------



## aussid

I have just purchased (second-hand) a Craftsman (Sears) 6.6hp, Power Gear Drive lawnmower. I would like some engine info. I believe it is a Tecumseh. All is shows on the block is 'Eng Model 143.976600'. No S/N. DOM 7063K. I can find no cross reference on the Tecumseh site, or on the Sears site. DEKEN, if you can help me with a manual, it would really be appreciated. My address is [email protected] 
Tks.


----------



## shakeyjake

I need one for a Tecumseh 15 hp ohv Thanks [email protected]


----------



## shadmass

if you can and it's not a big problem send me them all.. I like to read up and look around.. Thanks [email protected]


----------



## bolmstead

*May I have a manual?*

I have a TVS105-53038C type engine. It's an older one on an Ariens commercial mower. Please email to [email protected]

Thanks in advance


----------



## prezeap

*Tecumseh Manual*

I'd appreciate a copy, too. Mine is a model TVS90, which won't start. Thanks in advance. (email is [email protected])


----------



## dillon104

deken said:


> I have repair manuals in pdf for tecumseh 3-11hp 4cycle Lhead engines and 4cycle OHV engines at no charge to members.


 I could use a manual for a 6.5 I believe the powersport 71707. I have a Yerf-Dog Go- Cart. Gas is leaking directly from the tank into the air filter. I took the carb off and check and made sure the valve door could swing free and it does. But, the minute I put gas in it pour right out through the air fileter opening - still. any ideas?


----------



## bugman

make sure the float is alright, that or the needle valve, but still, deken hasn't been on for a long...............time, so the chances for a manual are slim to none from him, try the helpful links thread for some pdf manuals, it might be in there.


----------



## Rick101

Deken,
If possible would like manual for a HS50-67300A. Please email to [email protected].

Thanks
Rick101


----------



## vinny

deken, Tried your email address and got a message you have no yahoo email account.


----------



## bugman

he hasn't been on for a long..................................... time.


----------



## Moose Hunter

read next


----------



## Moose Hunter

could use carb linkage schematic for Craftsman 6hp 20'' snowblower
143-676242 T2670 7262c 58-17H10
Only identification on unit
send to [email protected]


----------



## nwarren

Does that manual cover and HM 80? I am having trouble setting up the governor on my motor. If so, I'd really appreciate the info. Thanks.


----------



## CNC Darren

I could really use that pdf that covers the TVS105 4hp engine. email [email protected]

thanks!!!

Darren


----------



## dillon104

I could use one for the OHV 6.5, contact me at [email protected]


----------



## bigdane

I would appreciate a manual for a HM100 engine. This is on a pressure washer that is giving me a fit. Thanks alot.


----------



## kicker

*Ohh50*

i need the 1 for a 5 hp tecumseh power sport OHH50 68091e my email is [email protected] thanks (its for a go kart)


----------



## rlrnr53

I am trying to find a manual for a H35 engine. any help would be appreciated. Thanks rlrnr53 E-mail me at [email protected]


----------



## Eric87443

Please add me to your list:

[email protected]

Specifically, I have an 8 hp tecumseh that came with the 30" riding lawnmower. However, I would be interested in all of the manuals, if possible.

Your kindness is appreciated,

Eric


----------



## jgeorg

Thanks for the generous offer. I have Eager 1 power reel mower that apparently is a Tecumseh built 3-1/2 hp engine. I'm looking at revamping the engine. This would be a great resource.


----------



## verkaylak

Could you please send a copy of that to me.

Thanks verkaylak


----------



## Mr Steve

I have a sears unit with a tecumseh 3.5 engine. the model # on the machine is 143-424412 I think that's the tecumseh number. Do you have a manual for that?


----------



## Cutlass

I would greatly appreciate an engine manual for a Tecumseh OHV (6 HP I think) model OVRM60 21803B (D.O.M. 6058A) Need to know how to fix timing issues after replacing piston and key... thanks!
[email protected]


----------



## Fieb01

I Would greatly appreciate a Manueal for a TVM 140 Techumsah 6HP It is giving me govenor problems. I believe it is worn out but I have no idea how it works or is assembled. Thanks in advance! Email is [email protected].


----------



## ehamer

Just in time rehabed a 1973 L head runs great, wide open all the way appreciate a manual ... [email protected] ... seems you've been doing this a while, Thanks.


----------



## street rodder

Hi and thanks for your help. I need a manual for a 5 horse Tecumseh mod. no. hs50-67008c and ser. no. 9261b. This will help get my snow blower running, in Ohio you never know when it's going to snow. [email protected] thanks Mark


----------



## jerry

If available I would appreciate a manual for Tecumseh LV195EA Spec#362001b

Thanks Jerry [email protected]


----------



## Broken Kart

*Need Help*



deken said:


> I have repair manuals in pdf for tecumseh 3-11hp 4cycle Lhead engines and 4cycle OHV engines at no charge to members.



I'm looking for a repair manual for model #OHH50.

Thank You,
[email protected]
:thumbsup:


----------



## georgeski

Hi need help with 6.25 hp tecumseh.

The blade vibrated off and broke the blade key, fixed that but still backfires only .. need manual can you send to me [email protected] 

Sears part number 143-026202 dom 021 12080852

any help aprciated


----------



## bugman

if it doesn't start, and broke the blade key, i'd check the flywheel key also, if the engine was stopped very abruptly. which at 3200 or 3600 rpm, a blade coming off and breaking the blade adapter key, it shoulda


----------



## Elliot

Hello,
I am in need of a manual for the Tecumseh 6.75hp in a 1999 Craftsman Eiger 1 lawnmower. I'm trying to figure out why it has internal pressure in the crankcase. It will occasionaly blow a base gasket and then of course the oil leaks out pretty quickly
your help would be greatly appreciated.
Regards, Elliot


----------



## bbnissan

This is usually the sign of a sticking or gummed up crankcase breather or a crankcase that has been overfilled with oil.


----------



## alarm_man1

i have a tecumseh 3.8 hp mod:143985012 do you have a manual
thanks fred rice
email [email protected]


----------



## DIY Dave

*Tecumseh 8 HP HM80*

It is good of you to help us out with your offer of PDF manuals. I would like this one when you get time. Currently, I am fussing with the carburetor.


----------



## bshem

Please send me one for theTecumseh LEV 80-120 (6.5 HP) if you have it. Thanks much!


----------



## bshem

Sorry, forgot my email address to send the LEV 80-120 (6.5 HP) manual. Here it is : [email protected]
Thanks again.


----------



## jrc2905

*TVM manual*

I have been searching the web for head bolt information for a TVM 195150100n ser 81340. If you could help me out with this repair manual that would be great. I have a general repair manual but I lack this information, thank, John. My email is [email protected]


----------



## paxfam

Can I get a Repair manual for a TVM195 its a 8.0hp I believe.


----------



## paxfam

Sorry forgot to include email

send manual to [email protected]


----------



## bugman

deken hasn't been on for a long time, so answers are slim to none, check out his profile for the last time he has been on.....


----------



## Al2146

deken said:


> I have repair manuals in pdf for tecumseh 3-11hp 4cycle Lhead engines and 4cycle OHV engines at no charge to members.


I have a Tecumseh 10. hp OHV engine # 143.436012 
It isn't clear to me that what you offer, so generously, covers my engine.
What do you think? Thanks Al [email protected]


----------



## timbo

hi im very new here and saw this post ,i have a hh100 on a sears 1965 tractor my engine is HH100 solid state ignition, i need to know where the wires comming out of the engine go i want it to charge battery /electric starter to work/and driving lights so i can plow at night this engine has a three wire plug comming out of the blower houseing its off an snowblower with electric start ,and lights but i did not remove the wires ,and now am lost moter has very little use on it ,very strong for year.also have another techumseh that has elec start off an gen/starter .i cant get no spark when i pull it over by hand ,does it need some power from the gen to make run /start ,or will pulling get it going has points and out side 12 volt coil where does it get the spark off the flywheel as it has nothing on it no stater no pickup ,lost with that can ya help me ?


----------



## visser7

*Need manual for HS40 if still available*

Trying to restore and old RUPP/Tecumseh engine. Kids ground off the ID plate but after a lot of searching, looks like it is a HS40. Can't get the timing set correctly and are hoping the manual will help.

Thx
[email protected]


----------



## bugman

timbo said:


> hi im very new here and saw this post ,i have a hh100 on a sears 1965 tractor my engine is HH100 solid state ignition, i need to know where the wires comming out of the engine go i want it to charge battery /electric starter to work/and driving lights so i can plow at night this engine has a three wire plug comming out of the blower houseing its off an snowblower with electric start ,and lights but i did not remove the wires ,and now am lost moter has very little use on it ,very strong for year.also have another techumseh that has elec start off an gen/starter .i cant get no spark when i pull it over by hand ,does it need some power from the gen to make run /start ,or will pulling get it going has points and out side 12 volt coil where does it get the spark off the flywheel as it has nothing on it no stater no pickup ,lost with that can ya help me ?


 if it has points, i'd go ahead and get some new, points and condensor, and replace em, since they are either burnt, or corroded possibly, or the coil is bad, the flywheels magnets must be strong, and the coil must be on right, and gapped, i use a dollar bill.....gets it real tight.


----------



## bugman

visser7 said:


> Trying to restore and old RUPP/Tecumseh engine. Kids ground off the ID plate but after a lot of searching, looks like it is a HS40. Can't get the timing set correctly and are hoping the manual will help.
> 
> Thx
> [email protected]


 should have timing marks on the cam and crank. line them up.


----------



## visser7

Bugman...thx for the info. It's the magneto / points timing procedure I need. I checked the cam to make sure I reinstalled correctly. 
thx


----------



## bugman

mag should be gapped with a dollar bill for convenience of use, as for the points, i beleive its .20 ........


----------



## timbo

hi i need some help with a techumseh HH100 where do the three wires out of the blower houseing go to for electric start /solid state ignition /cast iron type electric start ,am now haveing to pull start ,and ground or pull plug to stop would like to use the key switch and starter button on 1969 suburban 10 hp tractor can i make the lights work send me what ya think i should do for the plug out of the engine to get it to work


----------



## carlg

*Tecumseh PDF's*

Hi Deken;

I don't mean to be greedy, but I would really like your entire set of pdf's.
If you are okay with this, please email it to: [email protected]

Thank you.

New Guy.............Carl


----------



## larrysnatch

I would really appreciate manuals for the 2 following Tecumseh engines:

HS40-55440C
HM80-155308M

Thanx in advance!


----------



## larrysnatch

I would really appreciate manuals for the 2 following Tecumseh engines:

HS40-55440C
HM80-155308M

Thanx in advance!

My EMAIL: [email protected]


----------



## spectre173

*Tecumseh 5.0 L head*

Need manual for 5.0 as installed in a Sears Eager one.

Send to [email protected].

Thanks 

D2


----------



## Lil Deere LX178

Sent you an email, I need a manual for a LEV120 Spec 362001A.

Thank you.


----------



## Lil Deere LX178

Your email was returned. Could you still send that manual? Thank you.


----------



## bugman

deken hasn't been on this site for quite a while...... check his profile, he hasn't been on for a long.....time, chances are for him to reply are slim.


----------



## biggator

*I need a manual for 5.0 tecumseh*

I nedd a amnual for a 5.0 tecumsah Iwould appreciate any help? my address id [email protected] :wave:


----------



## one9gt

need a repair manual for a lev100 338020d engine please!?


----------



## biggator

*i need a manual for a 5.0*



deken said:


> I have repair manuals in pdf for tecumseh 3-11hp 4cycle Lhead engines and 4cycle OHV engines at no charge to members.


 My email address is [email protected] Iwould l;ike to have a manual for a 5.0 tecumseh thanks again


----------



## Budman2

Sure could use a rebuild manuel for a HS50 Tecumseh - [email protected]
Thank ya, Bud


----------



## bilvic

*manual for H50*

 Finally found some help. I would appreciate a manual for an H50 thank [email protected]


----------



## XOC

Can anyone who has the pdf of the manual for the 6.5HP OHV please forward it to me at x o c @ c o x . n e t (take out the spaces)

Thanks!


----------



## tkrobinson

I am looking for the pdf service manual for a Tecumseh OHH60 engine. If you can send, please send to my e-Mail, [email protected] .

Thanks.


----------



## Mishel

I desperately need a repair manual for OHH50, anybody help??
[email protected]


----------



## Mishel

deken said:


> I have repair manuals in pdf for tecumseh 3-11hp 4cycle Lhead engines and 4cycle OHV engines at no charge to members.


 I desperately need a repair manual for OHH50. My backup generator is dead? Could you post a pdf?? thanks


----------



## Mishel

It would be grate If you could send the pdf Repair Manual for the OHH50 to: [email protected]


----------



## Mishel

If you get it anyway could you "resend it" to [email protected]. I really need that OHH50 repair manual, too. It is for my generator . Thank you


----------



## Mishel

I know it sounds greedy but I can't help it! Could I have these manuals as well,
Mishel
[email protected]


----------



## jmatney

*Tecumseh Repair Manual for TVXL*

I would love to be able to view a manual on an older 8hp, I believe it is a TVXL. Please email me at [email protected]


----------



## Hoggy

Would be very grateful if you could find the time to send me a copy .... thanks in anticipation .... Hoggy.

The engine in question is below :thumbsup: 

Tecumseh Centura 40 S

Ooops an email address might be handy :freak:

[email protected]


----------



## hemlo

*Tecumseh*

In need of a couple manuals please

1. Lawnmower tecumseh

Engine model. LEV100 
Family . WTPXS 16318a
Dieplacement 163

2. Snowblower Tecumseh

Engine Model .HSK845
Family VTP139UB25RA
Displacement 139

Hope this is the info u need for the manuals. Thanks in advance

[email protected] is my email address


----------



## Mishel

Do you have a pdf of the OHH50 Manual. I would like to have it?


----------



## svtcanuk

If these are still available I need the manual for LH195SA (HSSK50).


----------



## svtcanuk

Nevermind, I found the sticky in the 4Cyl forum with all the goodies. Thanks to those who provided the info.


----------



## steider

I need the Tecumsah OHV repair manual.
[email protected] 



Thank you..


----------



## jvr

i need manual for tecumseh engine 7hp that i'm rebuilding, need specs.


----------



## jvr

i need manual for tecumseh engine 7hp that i'm rebuilding, need specs.
[email protected]


----------



## tomcody

Can I get the manual for a 8hp

Thanks
Tom
[email protected]


----------



## Phielrain

*Repair*

Could you E me a repair manual
I have a craftsman Mower. I believe the engine is Tecumseh.
It is a 6.75HP
If you dont have this please send me the closest you have.
I already E mailed you but you may have trashed my message thinking it was SPAM
My E address is
[email protected] or
[email protected]


----------



## 1scalevolvo

*Need Manual For Tecuseh engine*

:wave: Greetings !
I have an MTD snowblower Model E610E with the 5 hp Snow king w/electric start.Model # is 317E611D120 ,Serial # 1G246B00078.Thanks in advance !



Neal :dude:


----------



## Phielrain

*Need Manual*

I could use a 6.75hp if you have it.
If you dont send me the closest and newest you have
Thanks for the help
[email protected]


----------



## Kge

I need 1 for a OHV17.5 YTPXS.4902AA
Thanks in advance
[email protected]


----------



## M Doiron

*Tecumseh 50HS Manual Request*

Much obliged. Thanks a lot. Mike


----------



## myduka

I'm looking for a manual for a LEV100-340003B


[email protected]


----------



## generalsecord

i need the 1 for a 5hp tecumseh,not sure on model no.,though it has an adjustable carb with 2 jets .e-mail at [email protected]
thanks
george


----------



## Dan in Texas

*Carb Rebuild PDF Files*

Can I get the Tecumseh 4cycle OHV engines PDF Files mailed to me?

Dan In Texas


----------



## DaveyD

Would appreciate your help with a manual for Sears Craftsman 6.5 HP walk behind rotary mower. 

The model number on the engine block is 143.966504

The family is STP207U1G1RA

I don’t know if these are Tecumseh numbers or Sears numbers but they are on the engine block.


Thanks for your help.


----------



## Sinij Kot

I would appreciate the manual for AH600 engine. It is for my LawnBoy snow thrower.
Please send one to [email protected] if available.


----------



## denney1

deken,could you please send me a copy of the tecumseh manual ? denney1 [email protected]


----------



## walleye235

would like to download that tecumseh manual.

[email protected] thank you!


----------



## Hoggy

Has the pdf been sent ... or is it a problem I am having personally with my settings on this forum


----------



## bugman

deken
Guest
My Gallery

Posts: n/a
Tecumseh Repair Manuals
I have repair manuals in pdf for tecumseh 3-11hp 4cycle Lhead engines and 4cycle OHV engines at no charge to members.


> [Reply]
> 
> 
> deken hasn't been on in so long, his member name has been deleted and is now shown as a guest..... basically he no longer is here giving out manuals. you may be able to find something in the helpful links


----------



## James1961

deken said:


> I have repair manuals in pdf for tecumseh 3-11hp 4cycle Lhead engines and 4cycle OHV engines at no charge to members.


 hi,
thanks for your generous offer...

i need a manual for the Tecumseh model TVS90 . 46100 D

It leaks at the inlet fuel line

thanks

james

[email protected]


----------



## ansehnlich1

I have an old Ariens snoblower, model number 922006 I think, the number is badly worn, with a tecumseh 4hp engine. The engine has an electric start (which doesn't work) Anyway, I'd love to have a manual for this engine. 

thanks,
Brad


----------



## tioga_man

deken said:


> I have repair manuals in pdf for tecumseh 3-11hp 4cycle Lhead engines and 4cycle OHV engines at no charge to members.


 Do you have B&S repair manuals as well? 5HP model 130202. Its a 1971 model.
That would be great if you do!! I might be able to keep my snowblower running for another 30 years. [email protected] if you got em.


----------



## tioga_man

tioga_man said:


> Do you have B&S repair manuals as well? 5HP model 130202. Its a 1971 model.
> That would be great if you do!! I might be able to keep my snowblower running for another 30 years. [email protected] if you got em.



Oh I see Decan is no longer here.


----------



## wen38912

I have a Ariens ST524 5hp snowblower that will not start. I had it for 9 years trouble free. I feel it needs to be clean up but have no repair manual. The serial no. 011270 and model no. 932026. If you have this manual I thank you very much.


----------



## mushmorten

Could you email me the manual for a HM80 Tecumseh Engine???

Thanks.

Jeff in Vermont


----------



## mushmorten

*Oops, forgot to give you my email address.*

[email protected]

I had originally asked you for a copy of the manual for a Tecumseh HM80.

Thanks again.

jeff in vermont


----------



## gk1234

*Repair manual PDF*

COuld you Please email me the manual for this engine
HS50-67008B . This is for a 1978 5HP ariens snow blower.

email: [email protected]


----------



## Jimer

*tecumseh carburator repair manual*

Would you have a carburator repair manual for a 5hp Tecumseh? My email is [email protected] Thanks much


----------



## plowe1971

looking for a repair manual for a tecunseh 3 1/2 hp modle h35-45004 could use help no sparkat allif anyone has a pdf manual please email it to me at [email protected]


----------



## dmdj232

I have an old Tecumseh H60-750036....do you have the manual on that or part numbers


----------



## newbie877

I could use a manual for a hmsk80, replaced needle and seat, but can't get adjustments right....please email to [email protected]. It will be greatly appreciated thanks


----------



## LarryNJ

I could use one for an older Ariens Snowblower that I just picked up. I'm looking for carb rebuilding and setting adjustments.
Ariens 10995 thrower, 10965 power train

Tecumseh: H70-130270 engine

Thank you,

[email protected]


----------



## pargo

*Manual for a lh195sa*

Thanks for the offer. If available, desperatly need one for the lh195sa (5hp) that is on an hssk50. 

e-mail [email protected]


----------



## Moonwalker

I can use a repair manual for a (1969 or1970) Tecumseh (HH-100-115095B)
If you have one, Thanks very much in advance.. [email protected]

Thanks Moonwalker.


----------



## NATEL_51

Man, just my luck, the man with plans is gone. I am brand spanking new to Hobby-Talk and ran across this thread just recently. I am in desperate need of a Tecumseh service/repair manual for an LEV100, 3.8 CENTURA engine built in 2002. Bugman has mentioned the helpful links, but as I said I am brand new to thhis site and really haven't browsed around and really still trying to learn this site. Any help anyone could give me would be greatly appreciated.

thanks in advance,
NATEL_51


----------



## Dan39

thanks so much for the manuals guys, there a ft of snow in the driveway and its still coming down, i would be stranded if it werent for you guys, but DANG ive got to say it was hard to find a dam place to get some manuals


----------



## lawnburner

Hello,

My name is Ron (Lawnburner) and I have the L head manual, but would love the OHV manual if you would be so kind. My e-mail address is [email protected] 

Thanks for your time. Ron


----------



## littledave

*Tec, manual*

Deken, i am looking for a manual for an 10hp, HMSK100, can you help me out

LD

I will pm you


----------



## kevin_1964

Deken,

I am looking for manuals for my two snowblowers. Can you help me out?
8hp - HM80 155015E Ser: 8137D
5hp - HS50 67316K Ser: 0225B
My email address is [email protected]
Thanks,

-Kevin


----------



## adset

Thanks, I could use a manual (.pdf) for my Tecumseh H70. It is on my log splitter and no longer has enough power to split anything. Any suggestions? [email protected]


----------



## bugman

Dekens no longer a member.


----------



## needhelp

*Tecumseh service manuals*

Hi, does any one have or know where I can down load tecumseh service manuals. I have the ones from www.unstable.
Thanks Herb


----------



## bugman

needhelp said:


> Hi, does any one have or know where I can down load tecumseh service manuals. I have the ones from www.unstable.
> Thanks Herb


Have you checked the helpful links?


----------



## murrillcg

i'm looking for a manual for a 5hp tecumseh ohh-50. just got a go-kart with one that is not running


----------



## n3rd420

I need one for my yerf dog 6.5 ohv engine. runs...wants to stall...runs...wants to stall. thats the pattern. THANKS [email protected]


----------



## storekeeper

How do I get a copy?


----------



## Walt Rickard

deken said:


> I have repair manuals in pdf for tecumseh 3-11hp 4cycle Lhead engines and 4cycle OHV engines at no charge to members.


I need one for a 5hp model #22543x50a Man.Date 3549. Can u help?
thanks,
~archy~


----------



## artistiklyme

I have a KINCO KMG-38 sickle bar mower with a tecumseh engine that starts up...but dies after about 10-15 seconds. I'm not exactly sure what horsepower the engine actually is, but I've changed the oil, changed the fuel, cleaned out all the grime throughout the mower..with the exception of the carburetor itself....just a little gun shy when it comes to working on carbs..can you possibly help me out? I would really appreciate some good advice...Thanks, Deb


----------



## Hobby Bob

I have a tecumseh 6.5, model OVR 120. If it will help me trouble shoot why it won't stay running, I sure would appreciate it.......Thanks in advance!


----------



## clpetroff

What a great offer. I have a Tecunseh TVS115 (newer float config) that is driving me nuts to keep running. If you have a manual in pdf for it, that would help out a bunch.
thanks


----------



## RBupp

deken said:


> I have repair manuals in pdf for tecumseh 3-11hp 4cycle Lhead engines and 4cycle OHV engines at no charge to members.


 Having problems with the carb on my Tecumseh LEV100 which powers my Lawn Boy 10330. The manual would certainly be of help. Thanks so much.

[email protected]


----------



## waderider

I am having problems with my lawn mower. If you could email me the manual for the Tecumseh engine (Model # 143.986000) I would really appreciate it. My email address is [email protected]. Thanks for the help.


----------



## mneese55

Thanks for the offer. I need one for a Tecumseh 143.986000. My email address is [email protected]. Thanks for your assistance.


----------



## tom tilson

I would like to have any spares, as I enjoy studying them


----------



## rdc3

I thank you for the thought ful gift 
I hope that your kindness has been rewarded 
I have a TECUMSEH engine LEV 100 335027E (B)
the needle valve was some how lost and I need to replace it 
Can you help me ?
D. Clark
[email protected]


----------



## shane0074

i could use the manual for the v70. my email is [email protected]


----------



## rdc3

Can I please get the repair manual for the Tecumseh LEV100? 
My e-mail address is [email protected]
Engine Model # is LEV 100 / 335027E
Engine Family is YTPXS163BA
3.8 h.p.
This is all the info on the nomenclature plate 
Thanks in advance


----------



## divot61

do you happen to have a manuel for a MV100S 16033B 2-cycle? or know were to find one?
thanks Chris


----------



## cas89

do you have a Repair Manual for TVS90-43352E

thanks cliff
[email protected]


----------



## BillyDean

I have a Tecumseh LEV 80-120. I need a repair manual. And most of thanks for offing this.

Bill [email protected]


----------



## TONKA6974

:dude: Could I get a PDF manual for a Tecumseh H60? I found one that needs to be rebuilt. This would make a great summer project.

Email at: [email protected]

Thanks man!


----------



## blkhwk527

Could someone tell me what the valve settings are for a 17.5 horse tecumseh with over head valves? E-mail me at [email protected]


----------



## RCP

I have just installed a Tecumseh OVXL 120-202035-D used engine in my mower. It starts and runs great, but won't slow idle, and am afraid the top rpm's are too high.

I really need a manual or any help with this anyone can offer.

Thanks,

newlister


----------



## phillcahill

deken said:


> I have repair manuals in pdf for tecumseh 3-11hp 4cycle Lhead engines and 4cycle OHV engines at no charge to members.


Hello would most apreciate the manual for an old Vantage35 if possible please. [email protected]
:wave:


----------



## LOW93BOWTIE

*Manual For Lev100*

Can i please get the repair manual for the Tecumseh LEV100? My e-mail address is:

[email protected]


----------



## LOW93BOWTIE

Can i please get the repair manual for the Tecumseh LEV100? My e-mail address is:
[email protected]


----------



## vresak

*manual*

Can i please get the repair manual for the Tecumseh LEV120? My e-mail address is:

[email protected]

Thank you in advance


----------



## dhovland

Any chance for a H35?


----------



## timbo

id pay for any info you have for an 1979 ohh 160 techumseh 16hp electrical stator ,diagrams tech ,coil solid state trigger ( engine no spark now ) real good compression ,real good tight ,clean oil, new plug ,BRAND NEW WALBRO CARB need to know how to get to run and soon


----------



## Retired Handyma

I would like a repair/service manual for a Tecumseh Model TVS90 Mower engine.
The Throttle cable sheath broke, and I had to shorten it. Also the Float valve stuck, so I had to take the Carb off and clean it. After the repairs, I cannot set the Throttle to/governor to run smothly at part throttle. It is either idling, or once the governor cuts in, running at full throttle.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## hs75n32a

*6.5 HP Tecumseh repair Manual*



deken said:


> I have repair manuals in pdf for tecumseh 3-11hp 4cycle Lhead engines and 4cycle OHV engines at no charge to members.


I have a OHH60 6.5hp Tecumseh engine and I can't get it started. I could really use the repair manual for this engine. My email address is [email protected]


----------



## hs75n32a

I have a Tecumseh OHH60-71209 6.5HP engine. I am having trouble starting it. The repair manual would be very helpful. Thank-you!


----------



## borrowedbucks

Hi,

I have a repair shop and it would really be a big help if I could get any small engine service manuals you have. Let me know if you could help me out? Thanks Larry


----------



## 1974cb750

Hello, 

I am new to the forum and trying hard to work on this go-cart engine, I hope you have a manual for my engine, Murray has quit technical support for the go-cart, So I am scrapping for manuals, I have a Tecumseh 6.0 Horsepower OHV power sport motor, I could not find numbers anywhere on the motor, If you need more info please let me know, You can Reach me at [email protected] or [email protected]
thanx

Dave


----------



## ferraraji

Hi,
I have a tecumseh 8hp in a sears craftman. Please send pdf to [email protected]

I'm getting back compression pushing oil up the stick tube and also pushing gas out the blowby tube into the carb. My guess is the valve springs? any ideas?

thanks, joseph


----------



## newfielegs

I Need One For Lev80 Lawnmower Thanks


----------



## John Andric

*Needing Tecumseh Repair Manual*

I understand you have some Tecumseh manuals in pdf format for the Tecumseh engines.

I have a Tecumseh model no. TVS115. I'm having a fuel problem, the fuel is coming out of the air filter. I've taken it apart but the needle valve that seats to let the fuel is basically fell out when I took the bowl out, Not exactly sure how it goes back in.

Email address [email protected]

Thank you in Advance.


----------



## m_neser

I have a Tecumseh TVS120. Do you have a manual for it?


----------



## Glen Jackson

I've got a Tecumseh HM100 on my John Deere snowblower that I'm having a heckuva time trying to set the timing on. I would really like a manual that helps me, thanks!  Please email it to [email protected] Must hurry, winter's a-comin'!!


----------



## rake60

The manual is on it's way Glen

Good Luck
Rick


----------



## JohnhC

*Looking for Tecumseh H60 manual.*

I am new to this site and I am looking for a Tecumseh H60 engine manual from the late 1980's possibly 1987. I am also looking for a Troy-bilt tiller manual for an Econo-horse of same vintage. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,

John


----------



## twmichel

*Need service manual*

I have a weed trimmer powered by a Tecumseh LV195EA (LE90-120) four cycle vertical crank engine. It's been idle for a couple of years. I've cleaned the junk out of the carb and unstuck the float, checked spark etc. I need a manual to better understand the governor linkage and start circuit. I've gotten sputters, but can't get it to catch for any length of time. Who has the pdf manuals? Can you email the appropriate pdf to [email protected] please? Many thanks in advance.


----------



## rake60

John I need an e-mail address

twmichel The manual should be in your e-mail

Rick


----------



## JohnhC

[email protected]

many thanks,

John


----------



## Pegger

Manual required for TVS90 43704M 3.5hp Please and Thank You


----------



## danee

*would also like the repair manual*

I have a lv195ea 6.25 and need to work on it and a good manual would be helpful. Thanks [email protected]


----------



## twmichel

Oops. I gave you the wrong address. Correction is : [email protected]. Thanks.

tom


----------



## garnet

*6.5hp tecumseh engine*

I am looking for a engine manual for a 6.5hp tecumseh engine. 4 cycle OHRM120 model

Can anyone please help.

Oh, one more thing, I am tring to get the flywheel off of the engine. I bought a puller and the damn thing wont budge. 
ANY suggestions?

[email protected]
Garnet


----------



## Pegger

Pegger said:


> Manual required for TVS90 43704M 3.5hp Please and Thank You


Email Addy: [email protected]


----------



## pushrod13

*Manual needed for 5hp tech. engine*

I was hoping you could send me the manual for a 5 hp tech motor that goes on an old snowblower. the numbers I got off the plates are the model number 922024 and the serial number 028304. My e-mail is [email protected]. If you could send this to me that would help us out so much. Thanks for your time and help.


----------



## bobotech

Hi there,

I have a snowking snow b lower with a 5 hp 4cycle engine. The model number on the engine is HS50-67267J. Could I have the manaul please?

Thanks for still offering this service up! I notice that you have been doing this for over 2 years. Wow.

Email address is [email protected]


----------



## ASF

I could use the manual for a tecumseh 6 hp snowblower engine as well. I have an old Jacobson Snowblower. The Snowblower works only at full throttle but it doesn't handle any type of load. I think the manual will help ... Winter's coming!


----------



## Snow king John

*Need a manual.*

Hi , :wave: 
I'm new to this forum and winter is knocking at the door.
I'm doing some work to my Craftsman snow blower and I couldn't find a manual on line until I stumbled on this forum.
It's a Craftsman 30" with a 10 hp Tecumseh snow king.
The model for the engine is HMSK100 (159310 u).
I want to do some carb adjustments.
Any chance someone has a manual in pdf? 
Thanks.
Snow king John
[email protected]


----------



## corey700srx

I need manual for techumseh 5 hp hs-50 snowblower. No spark. Coil? Points? HELP!Thanks! Email me [email protected]


----------



## corey700srx

I need a manual for a Techumseh HS-50 5hp snowblower. No spark!


----------



## Cser

Go to this address is the manual you all need,,,,no need for emailing anything.
http://www.cpdonline.com/692509.pdf


----------



## Snow king John

Thanks Cser,
That site will do fine.


----------



## barlichn

Hi

I have a Tecumseh 8HP snow thrower and I need a repair manual. Saw your post.

Neal


----------



## barlichn

deken said:


> I have repair manuals in pdf for tecumseh 3-11hp 4cycle Lhead engines and 4cycle OHV engines at no charge to members.


 Saw your post. I need repair manuals for 8HP Tecumseh. Please send your pdf files to [email protected]. Thanks.


----------



## repair_guy

Hi I'm gethering all the illustrated parts manuals I can,for future use myself before they all stop giving them away on the net.I need all the Tecumseh IPL's you can send me.especailly LEV0100 spec YPXS1631BA,TVS-90 spec 1206B,and TVS-100 spec 44049G.
I 've got 100's myself.Husqvarna,Shindaiwa,Ryobi,Weedeater,and a few Murray.Maybe we can make a trade.[email protected]

THANX


----------



## 30yearTech

Cser said:


> Go to this address is the manual you all need,,,,no need for emailing anything.
> http://www.cpdonline.com/692509.pdf


From a previous post the 3-11 manual available at link listed in post from Cser


----------



## bugman

Deken hasn't been on in so long, the account was deleted.


----------



## bugman

POST anything you find thats helpful, in the helpful links!!! you will find cpdonline in there


----------



## 30yearTech

bugman said:


> POST anything you find thats helpful, in the helpful links!!! you will find cpdonline in there


Uh.... Ok..... So where does one find the helpful links thread????


----------



## PaulChristenson

*This is what you are looking for...*



30yearTech said:


> Uh.... Ok..... So where does one find the helpful links thread????


http://www.cpdonline.com/691218.pdf
Tecumseh/Peerless Motion Driveline Transmissions and Differentials

http://www.cpdonline.com/692508.pdf
2 Cycle Engines

http://www.cpdonline.com/692509.pdf
3 to 11 HP 4 cycle L Head

http://www.cpdonline.com/694782.pdf
TC Series 2 Cycle

http://www.cpdonline.com/695244a.pdf
4 Cycle Overhead Valve


----------



## bugman

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=82284&page=1&pp=15


----------



## 30yearTech

bugman said:


> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=82284&page=1&pp=15


Thanks bugman


----------



## jfb

Hi Deken, I would be interested in some information on a H50-654226 serial # 9227C. I'm trying to find out what is missing on the snowblower that I bought at a garage sale.It's complete except for the throttle and govenor linkages and what ever brackets were used on this engine. The engine is on a Ariens ST 524, tractor # 924046 serial # 005601. Any information that you have would be greatly appreciated. My e-mail is [email protected]. Thanks alot in advance, JIM


----------



## rickroz

I would like a repair manual for a Tecumsen 6hp, Model H60-750036 if you have one. Thanks very much email [email protected]
Rick


----------



## xecuter-too

Hello everyone,

I have to do a maintenance of my Tecumseh Engine Model No. HMSK100 (S/N: 159456W).

The peoples at Tecumseh motor tells me that there is no pub;ication available for that type of motor. 

I am sking anyone here on that forum:
============================

Would anyone have an electronic version (PDF Format) of the service manual for the 
TECUMSEH Engine Model: HMSK100 ?

I would really appreciate it. You can e-mail a copy me at the following e-mail address:
[email protected]

Again I thank you for your help

Pierre


----------



## madmanmoose

tehcumseh manuals in pdf format can be found here

http://www2.unstable.org:8080/tehcumseh/


----------



## xecuter-too

*Tecumseh Repair manual*

:thumbsup: 

Thank you very much my friend!

Very appreciated!


regards

Pierre


----------



## ASF

Thank you very much! This has taken me a while to figure out and with your help on the manual I should be able to get the darn thing running right again!


----------



## racerxmaine

deken said:


> I have repair manuals in pdf for tecumseh 3-11hp 4cycle Lhead engines and 4cycle OHV engines at no charge to members.


 do you think that I might be able to get one for my mh 100- 159272n I just got the rebuild kit for the carb and would like to attack it next week.


----------



## oncewaslost1982

i think i read way earlier in this post that dekken is not on here anymore. Correct me if i am wrong.


----------



## BigDaddyD

This is great!!! I am looking for a repair manual for a Tecumseh H50. It is on a chipper/shredder and the shaft sheared off. I haven't been able to find anything with part numbers so I can order one. Any suggestions as to where I can order one? I appreciate the help


----------



## madmanmoose

http://landscapepower.com/tecumseh-partslist-pages/tecumseh_PDF_index.html


----------



## BigDaddyD

Thanks madmanmoose. I just happened on this site after hours of looking for help which you did in minutes.


----------



## smokestack

I have a 1980ish Mastercraft snowthrower 27in pretty sure it's 7hp I am sure it's a Tecumseh. Pull cord ripped right out it. Need help to fix it.
[email protected] Thank you Mike.


----------



## tweety652

*help please*

can i please get a manual for an ohh60


----------



## njlangys

deken said:


> I have repair manuals in pdf for tecumseh 3-11hp 4cycle Lhead engines and 4cycle OHV engines at no charge to members.


 I just got a tired 4 hp toro tecumseh snowblower to rebuild any info would be welcome


----------



## garykell

I HAVE A TECUMSEH ENGINE & AM IN NEED OF REPAIR MANUAL FOR IT. MODEL# HM80155026 SN#2269D CAN YOU HELP? [email protected]


----------



## Propstrike

*Why is Tecumseh so secret ?*

Why is Tecumseh so secretive about making service info available ?

Currently repairing H60 - 75297H 7 HP snowblower engine
Governor linkage and head bolt torque spec info needed.

Governor D P O 'ed to nonexistance


Thank you, and Happy Holidays [email protected]


----------



## 30yearTech

*Tecumseh Service Manuals*

Check the helpful links section of the 4-Cycle posts for Tecumseh Service Manuals you can download


----------



## dave100

deken said:


> I have repair manuals in pdf for tecumseh 3-11hp 4cycle Lhead engines and 4cycle OHV engines at no charge to members.


 I have a snowblower with Tecumseh engine. While repairing the needle value and float for the carburetor I mistakenly removed the high speed needle valve at the bottom of the carb bowl. I need to reset it so the engine will run properly. I sorely have need of the tecumseh repair manual to be able to reset carb properly.


----------



## repair_guy

For techumseh repair manuals goto http://www.esnips.com/HomeAction.ns


----------



## bugman

dave100 said:


> I have a snowblower with Tecumseh engine. While repairing the needle value and float for the carburetor I mistakenly removed the high speed needle valve at the bottom of the carb bowl. I need to reset it so the engine will run properly. I sorely have need of the tecumseh repair manual to be able to reset carb properly.


 both high and low are always 1.5 turns out, from all the way in snug (as a baseline) fine tune when its warmed up, should throttle up and down with little hesitation.


----------



## bc45

HI, If you are not completely overwhelmed with requests for the repair guides, I would genuinely appreciate a copy of the one for the H35 Tecumseh engine and its diaphram type carburetor. My computer at my office would probably be better suited to receive the file if you also want to copy it as well as my home address at : [email protected] Thank you, Bart ( [email protected] )


----------



## derf19650

have a Yard Master snowblower with a 8 hp tecumseh eng worndering if you have manual on pdf file thank
Fred


----------



## tazzzdvil

I really feel bad, but I'd like to know what you have that covers an older like say 70's Ariens Model 10965. Girlfriends brother took apart and I don't think the wiring on the points / electric starter is right.

Thanks

email to [email protected]


----------



## Tom Tilson 111

*Tecumseh manuals*

Thanks for your generous offer. I would appreciate a manual on the Tecumseh HM100 and if not too greedy I would like one for the TVM195 (that is all the info I have on that engine).
Thanks in advance,
Tom

PS My e-mail address is [email protected]


----------



## ShadowMan

If you're still offering Repair manuals I would appreciate a copy for a HMSK90 snoblower engine. [email protected]
Thanks!

Eric


----------



## Mike H

*Mike H*



deken said:


> I have repair manuals in pdf for tecumseh 3-11hp 4cycle Lhead engines and 4cycle OHV engines at no charge to members.


Hi 
I have a tucumseh 12hp overhead valve engine in my ride on mower. I need to get some details on servicing it and repair and have long lost the manual that came with it when I purchased it new in 1991. I live in Australia.

Details: Tucumseh XL/C Xtra Life 12HP overhead valve.
Engine Block details: OVXL120 202208A Ser No. 0239D

Much appreciated if you can help. email: [email protected]

Regards
Mike H


----------



## twopetts

deken said:


> I have repair manuals in pdf for tecumseh 3-11hp 4cycle Lhead engines and 4cycle OHV engines at no charge to members.


 Hi, If your still offering to send the tecumseh service manuals electronically, could you please supply me with one for a HS50. I believe it was originally built in 1970.
Thank you.
[email protected]


----------



## Bounm

*10/22 tecumseh snow blower*

I need a pdf manual for a 10 hp tecumsep for a snown blower above 20 year old.  Thank!


----------



## mr_boney

I´m in need of the manual for the H35 engine.

[email protected]

Thanks in advance.
Mattias


----------



## KENNETH A PATZK

*need a pdf manual for a 5 hp tecumsep for a snown blower above 20 year old. Thank!*



deken said:


> I have repair manuals in pdf for tecumseh 3-11hp 4cycle Lhead engines and 4cycle OHV engines at no charge to members.


 need a pdf manual for a 10 hp tecumsep for a snown blower above 20 year old. Thank!


----------



## mark jordan

I have a tecumseh 8.5 hp engine on my snow thrower. Could I get a pdf repair manual on that? Thanks [email protected]


----------



## jerry_h_holt

deken said:


> I have repair manuals in pdf for tecumseh 3-11hp 4cycle Lhead engines and 4cycle OHV engines at no charge to members.


 Hello,
I have a HM100 Tecumse 10 hp motor, Mounted on Coleman generator. Could you send me the .PDF of the tech manual? 
[email protected] is the e-mail address.
Thanks very much!


----------



## hans

Would you have a carburetor repair manual for
a Craftsman snowblower Model # 247-885570
and a Tecumseh engine model # 143977001?
Thanks.

[email protected]


----------



## newdiy

deken said:


> I have repair manuals in pdf for tecumseh 3-11hp 4cycle Lhead engines and 4cycle OHV engines at no charge to members.
> Have one for an 8hp "SNOW KING" ? I've got a carb to tweak! I am [email protected]
> Thanks!


----------



## mdub

how about one for a 6hp H60...

[email protected]

thanks


----------



## cosmopedro

I'm looking for a repair manual for a Tecumseh H70 (full number H70-180259K)


----------



## aireca

I'm looking for a repair manual for a Tecumseh enduro xl/c 6.5 hp


----------



## aireca

[email protected]
tks


----------



## Beep

Hi Deken!

I am a new member in this forum and am looking for some help on the carb/govenor setup. I have a Craftsman 10/27 snowblower and has worked great over the years. It sat for a good year with fuel in the carb, so i decided to clean out the carb. Of corse i think i messed up the linkage.. the engine runs when i manually open the the throttle on the carb. I could use a manual for model number HM80-155448R

email [email protected]

Thanks!! Brian.


----------



## teramuto

*manual for H60*



deken said:


> I have repair manuals in pdf for tecumseh 3-11hp 4cycle Lhead engines and 4cycle OHV engines at no charge to members.


Hi Would you happen to have a manual for an H60. 6 HP that is in my Ariens Snowthro

thanks

truant (at) rogers dot com


----------



## fhk2020

I could use one for the Tecumseh HMSK100 engine thanks 

[email protected] :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## senitro454

Hi there,

I could use a manual for a Tecumseh HMSK100 and the carburetor manual if you have it. The marking on the car reads: "1433K61". Thanks.

[email protected]


----------



## papoo

I have just bought a new Cub Cadet Snow Thrower with a 10.5 hp Tecumseh engine and would love to have the technical repair manual for this engine. My e-mail is [email protected]

Thankyou


----------



## jheim80

*repair manual*



deken said:


> I have repair manuals in pdf for tecumseh 3-11hp 4cycle Lhead engines and 4cycle OHV engines at no charge to members.


i would like a copy of the engine repair manual. does it also include a repair
manual to rebuild the carburetor? It is for an HS50 engine. 
email: [email protected]com


----------



## rgleason

deken said:


> I have repair manuals in pdf for tecumseh 3-11hp 4cycle Lhead engines and 4cycle OHV engines at no charge to members.


 I could use a repair manual for a HMSK80 engine. I can be reached at [email protected].
Thanks!


----------



## [email protected]

*Tecumseh H50*

I need a repair and schematic PDF for a Tecumseh H50. It is mounted to a wood chipper and since I am the warehouse manager, my boss thinks that I automaticly know everything about this motor. I have a lot of expiriance with small engines, just not this one. I need something that will show me the part numbers and all that jazz, can anyone help me out?


----------



## 30yearTech

[email protected] said:


> I need a repair and schematic PDF for a Tecumseh H50. It is mounted to a wood chipper and since I am the warehouse manager, my boss thinks that I automaticly know everything about this motor. I have a lot of expiriance with small engines, just not this one. I need something that will show me the part numbers and all that jazz, can anyone help me out?


Service Manual

http://www.cpdonline.com/692509.pdf

Illustrated Parts Lists and Ordering
http://www.partstree.com/parts/


----------



## [email protected]

I need a repair manual and schematic PDF for a tecumseh H50 motor, do you think that you could help me out? My email address is [email protected]


----------



## techumsehdummy

I need a manual for a Sears 143.986714 made by Tecumseh (6.5 HP) also.


----------



## 30yearTech

*Does Anybody Read the Posts???*

There are links posted above the last 2 that have a link for a service manual, and a link to view an illustrated parts list.

Or is it something else you all want??


----------



## techumsehdummy

I need a manual for the above engine but am unable to determine the Tecumseh model number since it Is on a power washer manufactured for Sears. The camshaft gears are stripped and I need installation instructions to install the replacement I have ordered. Any assistance you can give would be appreciated.
Sears 143.986714 6.5 HP OHV Tecumseh engine manual


----------



## 30yearTech

techumsehdummy said:


> I need a manual for the above engine but am unable to determine the Tecumseh model number since it Is on a power washer manufactured for Sears. The camshaft gears are stripped and I need installation instructions to install the replacement I have ordered. Any assistance you can give would be appreciated.
> Sears 143.986714 6.5 HP OHV Tecumseh engine manual


Here you go http://www.cpdonline.com/695244a.pdf

These links can be found in the helpful links thread of the 4-Cycle section


----------



## PatO

*Techumseh HMSK80*

I'm a newbie at this, but my Ariens Snowblower bog down under load. I've tried to adjust it, to some success, but a repair manual would be make it easier.

It's a HMSK80, Spec # 155377S. I would appreciate and help this old codger can get. Thanks.


----------



## geddes66

Hello deken. I need a PDF for a Tecumseh 14 hp OHV verticle shaft engine. It is only two or three years old, the carb has a plastic float and bowl held on with a spring bale it has no mixture adjustments. I especially need an expanded view of the carb. 

At first it would only run with the choke completly closed, (obvioulsly lean) now it will not run at all. The carb is clean and all passages are open. The electric fuel cut off is working. The blue emulsion tube seems to slide down too far thus not extending up into the venturi far enough. There is also a brown plastic part with a spring. I thought this went in before the electric cutoff but it could also fit under the blue emusion tube and, with the spring, keep it extended to the center of the venturi air flow.


----------



## James_Orr

deken said:


> I have repair manuals in pdf for tecumseh 3-11hp 4cycle Lhead engines and 4cycle OHV engines at no charge to members.


 Can i have a pdf copy of the tecumseh repair manual? i have a 4.5 hp lawnmower [model #143.004502] and a 3.5 hp edger [model #143.784102] that i got second-hand and they are both in need of minor repair. Thanks! please email to [email protected]


----------



## geddes66

Found the problem (s)!

1) The light brown jet goes spring out into the well the electric cutoff operates.

2) The rubber thing that goes under it can swell (or squash) closed gradually strangling the fuel supply.

3) The expanded drawing in the parts manual are great for figureing out where the *%$# thing goes.

4) Major thanks to 30yeartech for the link to the aforementioned parts manuals. http://www.partstree.com/parts/


----------



## vanman809

*Manual Required*



deken said:


> I have repair manuals in pdf for tecumseh 3-11hp 4cycle Lhead engines and 4cycle OHV engines at no charge to members.


I would appreciate a PDF manual for a Tecuseh H50 engine. My email is [email protected]

Thanks


----------



## mturrieta

I need a manual for a TVS120 63611F can you please send it to [email protected]?
Thanks
MT


----------



## xptential

*Need Repair Manual for HSSK50 spec# 673995*

Any one still have a repair manual for Tecumseh, have a carb problem. Not sure how to set it , it was off when i got it. my email is [email protected] Any help would be appreciated. HSSK50 spec# 673995 is what Tecumseh cross referenced from a SEARS 143.005001 and said i have. Thanks


----------



## caddy115

I need to a repair manual for a hm 100 / I would like know how play is supposed to be in the crankshaft.


----------



## lordlittleman

deken said:


> I have repair manuals in pdf for tecumseh 3-11hp 4cycle Lhead engines and 4cycle OHV engines at no charge to members.


hi lordlittleman here just picked up a couple of mowers would like to get a copy of your repair manuals so i can see if i can fix them thanks;my email is [email protected]


----------



## bugman

Deken has been off these forums for such a long time his account has been closed...
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=87363&page=1&pp=15 see first post.. GUEST..


http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=82284 See if there can be any help here..


----------



## tking2

deken said:


> I have repair manuals in pdf for tecumseh 3-11hp 4cycle Lhead engines and 4cycle OHV engines at no charge to members.


 I need a Manual for a Tecumseh hm100 I am replacing Head gasket and need to know
Bolt Torq. Thanks [email protected]


----------



## tecumseh10

Wow! Could I have one for a tecumseh 10 hp HM100? Thanks,
[email protected]


----------



## Beardly

*Tecumseh 6.75 L-head*

Sure could use info or a manual for my motor, which just blew a head gasket with a backfire. A piece of metallic fabric blew right out of it last weekend upon attempted start. Primarily torque specs and patern: Model #143.996704... Thanx [email protected]


----------



## AllAmerican

*Request for copy of PDF Tecumseh Manual*



deken said:


> I have repair manuals in pdf for tecumseh 3-11hp 4cycle Lhead engines and 4cycle OHV engines at no charge to members.


Hello,
I have a 6.75 hp Craftsman Tecumseh lawn mower (Engine Family STP207U1G1RA and Model number 143.986700) and would like to receive a pdf copy of the Tecumseh repair manual...as I am trying to repair my mower and need to know how to take the lower half of the engine aprt to replace the gasket as it was leaking...I discovered that it is crackd in several places and I have removed the pulley but cannot remove the bottom aluminum half of the engine... My email address is [email protected] 

Thanks in advance for the copy of the manual...


----------



## bionichicken

Hey I just became a member and need some help. I have a Tecumseh centura 3.8 hp verticql which is running gas out of the carb ...through the air filter. if you have a pdf for that engine would you email it to me at [email protected]. I goes on a power washer. If you need serial numbers etc. let me know....I would send them but the thing is in the basement and I am busy right now. Any help you can lend me would be appreciated
Bionichicken


----------



## rusty shackelfo

deken said:


> I have repair manuals in pdf for tecumseh 3-11hp 4cycle Lhead engines and 4cycle OHV engines at no charge to members.


 do you have the repair manual for tecumseh hs50-67082a ser 5105b ?

thanks rusty.


----------



## WSR1960

*repair manual*

Hello,
Some time ago I got a repair manual for a tecumseh 3-11 hp motors (thanks again)!
Would that manual also cover 12hp ?
I have a craftsman rider with a 12 hp tecunseh and need some spec's valve and coil clearence spec's.
Thanks You Very much!
Bill


----------



## stitzel

*3.0 HP Manual*

Could I get a copy of the 3.0HP repair manual? My edger is on the brinks. Thanks! [email protected]


----------



## bigi44

*manual*

I need a repair manual for a Tecumseh 15.5 engine on my riding mower. If you have one it would be appreciated. [email protected] THANKS


----------



## elkrott

*Tecumseh Repair Manual*

I have a Ariens tiller model 901010 Tecumseh 7hp number on carb is 1155A4K.
Need repair manual, really need carb adj settings.
[email protected]


----------



## elkrott

Need manual for Tecumseh 7hp can't find any markings on engine but its on an Ariens tiller model number 901010 ser no 006983 carb number 1155A4K.


----------



## steve0321

*Tecumseh OHH60*

I could use a repair manual for a Tecumseh Enduro XL/C OHH60. 
[email protected]


----------



## morgankd

I am in need of a servince manual for a tecumseh 6.75 vector engine. My actually mower is a Craftsman Eage One. If anyone could help me out with this I would GREATLY appreciate it. My email is [email protected] Thank you in advance!!


----------



## Catharsis

Hey people...did you notice Bug's post? Dekken isn't around anymore, so posting requests is rather pointless.

ON THIS TOPIC...is anyone else having problems getting to the cpdonline.com site?


----------



## jcates

i need a repai manuel for a tvm195-150263D


----------



## mightysum

Hi, I need the manual for the 17.5 Tecumseh engine. My email is [email protected]. Thanks, mightysum


----------



## Garry Klassen

Would like a manual for the HH100 engine if you have I am having trouble with the ignition system and can't seem to get a straight answer from the local repair shops.


----------



## baldmanlance

I am in need of repair manual. Pulled head off to replace gasket and need torque specs. I have Tecumseh 6.5 model lev120. any help would be great.


----------



## Gerhard

*head bolts tightening*

regarding engine #143.996704, I bought the head gasket for it but it came with no head bolt tightening pattern or torque specifications, and are the torque readings taking on a warm engine or cold engine?


----------



## Gerhard

okay how do i get one? engine 143.996704


----------



## eric681

deken said:


> I have repair manuals in pdf for tecumseh 3-11hp 4cycle Lhead engines and 4cycle OHV engines at no charge to members.


 hi please send a pdf repair manual to : [email protected] thank you eric


----------



## jeffreylamphier

I need a repair manual for a 6.5hp ohh65 Tecumseh engine. My main concern is how to line up the camshaft to the crankshaft gear. My old camshaft sheared off some teeth. Thanks. email is [email protected]


----------



## opalo

deken said:


> I have repair manuals in pdf for tecumseh 3-11hp 4cycle Lhead engines and 4cycle OHV engines at no charge to members.


Hi, I need the manual for the 6.5 :thumbsup: Tecumseh engine. My email is [email protected]@hotmail.com. Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ejluhn720

Looking for a manual on a Tecumseh TVS100-44015B. I have found places to buy parts but no after market stuff. Anybody know of a place? I don't know if this engine is really worth fixing, but its a matter of it not getting the best of me!
Ed


----------



## johnswygert

I need a manual for an OHV125 12.5 hp engine. Can you help?


----------



## k hunter

*Need Manual for 6.5 Tec. OHV*



deken said:


> I have repair manuals in pdf for tecumseh 3-11hp 4cycle Lhead engines and 4cycle OHV engines at no charge to members.


I have a chipper. Lost the springs from carb system. Need to look at a diagram for carb.

Keith


----------



## ojii

deken said:


> I have repair manuals in pdf for tecumseh 3-11hp 4cycle Lhead engines and 4cycle OHV engines at no charge to members.


 I sure would appreciate a repair manual for the Tecumseh 3.8 hp engine. Also do you happen to know who made the Craftsman engine model 143.976606 and where I could get a repair manual for the Craftsman.


----------



## Dick Curtis

*Repair Manual for Tecumseh 6 HP*

I see this is a pretty old thread, but I'm going to give it a shot anyway. I'd like a repair manual for a Tecumseh 6 HP motor on my Troy-bilt Horse Tiller.

Engine number: HH60-105103F Ser 6358D

Thanks


----------



## hdman97

Dick , ojji , k hunter
Should cover your engines......

http://www.cpdonline.com/692509.pdf


----------



## hankster

These are no longer available.


----------

